# Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte :)



## nikita66 (13. Sep. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

  ich habe gelesen und gelesen, aber eine eindeutige Antwort auf mein Prob. habe ich nicht gefunden. 
Ich habe Kunstrasen gut gewässert und am Teichboden (Flachwasserzone) mit großen Steinen befestigt. An den tieferen Stellen habe ich den "Rasen" umgenäht und Steine gegen das Aufschwimmen reingemacht. Dann habe ich auf den "Rasen" dicke Steine für den Rand gelegt.... kommt mir aber ein wenig wackelig vor  .
Alsoooooo....... (siehe Bild) kann ich auf Kunstrasen Mörtel auftragen? (oder geht das nur mit Verbundmatten?)

 

(Das ist noch nicht der fertige Wasserstand.....wird noch ca. 10 cm höher werden)

Nicht viel, sondern nur um die Steine ein wenig zu befestigen.....muss keine Mauer im herkömmlich Sinn werden, sondern nur eine kleine Fixierung damit sie nicht in den Teich fallen können. 
Ich hoffe ihr erschlagt mich ned....ich habe dazu echt nix gefunden :? .

Danke für eure Geduld  
Liebe Grüße
Elke


----------



## geecebird (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Naiv und unwissend würde ich sage: Ja, mit einer kleinen Mörtelschicht, vielleicht nicht zu viel Zement.


----------



## nikita66 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Danke für den Tip @ geecebird.
Naiv und unwissend  ....... unwissend ja...mache hier auch fast alles alleine........naiv ???   
Das war denke ich mir meine letzte Frage.

LG
Elke


----------



## MikeCharly (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hi Elke,

warum Kunstrasen??????   

Gugg doch mal hier in eBay, da gibt es Steinfolie.

http://stores.ebay.de/Teichfolie-Zebra-Versandhandel


----------



## MikeCharly (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *



			
				nikita66 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tip @ geecebird.
> Naiv und unwissend  ....... unwissend ja...mache hier auch fast alles alleine........naiv ???
> Das war denke ich mir meine letzte Frage.
> 
> ...



Och Elkemädchen, sei nicht verärgert, der Sven hat es bestimmt nicht böse gemeint.

Grigst auch ein Küsschen als entschädigung von mir


----------



## Silke (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hallo,
ich hätte es genau anders verstanden, nämlich dass er selbst naiv und unwissend ist...


----------



## nikita66 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hallo Volker , 

das mit der Steinfolie hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt....mir wurde aber gesagt, dass sich mit der Zeit die Steine lösen würden und man dann wieder die Folie sieht. 
Danke für deine Antwort.... und Danke für´s .

LG
Elke


----------



## Uli (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

hi nikita,
lies dir den text von geecebird in ruhe durch.dann wirst du merken das dieses naiv nicht auf dich gemünzt war!
gruß uli


----------



## nikita66 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

@ silke......


----------



## nikita66 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hallo Uli,

ich habe es so verstanden, und einige andere auch....ich bin auch nicht sauer....nur weis ich halt alleine hier bald nicht weiter. Da hilft mir ein Text den man sich erst 10 mal durchlesen muss um keine Beleidigung darin zu sehen, nicht viel. Aber auch dir danke für deine Antwort .

LG
Elke


----------



## geecebird (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *



			
				nikita66 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tip @ geecebird.
> Naiv und unwissend  ....... unwissend ja...mache hier auch fast alles alleine........naiv ???
> Das war denke ich mir meine letzte Frage.
> 
> ...



Ähm, moment, ich meinte damit meine Antwort und mich


----------



## nikita66 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hallo Sven,

ist OK vergiß es.....aber sei ehrlich, auf das erste lesen hin ein wenig misszuverstehen. 
Ich werde es wohl versuchen wie du es geschrieben hast. Mal schaun was passiert.

LG
Elke


----------



## geecebird (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Nö, da es sich in der Aufzählung zu "würde ich sagen" befand und danach ein Doppelpunkt folgt, musste man es auf gar keinen Fall misverstehen. Anders wäre es gewesen, wenn ich geschrieben hätte

(Beispiel)

Naiv und unwissen.... Ich würde sagen ja

(Beispiel Ende)

Das hätte man dann anders interpretieren können, aber meine erste Antwort war grammatikalisch einwandfrei zu lesen ;o)


----------



## MikeCharly (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hi Elke,

ich habe mir Fugenmörtel geholt und die Steine damit auf die Folie geklebt,
Die Zwischenräume habe ich auch mit Mörtel ausgefüllt, damit die Steine ein Verbund  wurden und nicht abrutschen.
Mit kleineren Kieseln habe ich dann den sichtbaren Mörtel überdeckt.

Hier ein Bild davon,  Die roten Pfeile wegdenken, das sind nur meine Lampen.








Ach ja, zwei Flache Steine ragen weit ins Wasser und werden von den Fröschen als Ausstieg benutzt und von Jungfischen als Unterschlupf. Am rechten Pfeil ist so ein flacher Stein zu sehen. Er stützt sich auf einen weiteren Stein, unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## nikita66 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

OK Sven, ich entschuldige mich für mein grammatikalisch falsches lesen. 
 

LG
Elke


----------



## nikita66 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hallo Volker,

sieht echt klasse aus dein Teich  . Ich werde morgen mal ein kleines Stück ausprobieren. Danke dir.

LG
Elke


----------



## MikeCharly (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Noch eine Anregung für Deinen relativ steilen Übergang:
Nehme doch flachere und größere Steine. Evtl Sandsteine,


----------



## jochen (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hallo Elke,

man kann sehr viel daraus machen,
es müssen nicht immer Steine sein die  deinen Kunstrasen halten.
Man kann es mit Holz (bei mir Eiche und Obstbaum) befestigen,
oder einfach in den Kunstrasenrand kleine Edelstahlschlingen einflechten und mit Draht und Zeltheringen an Teichrand besfestigen, das Ganze dann mit bodendeckenden Pflanzen (ideal __ Pfennigkraut) tarnen.

Ich mache mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder, dann kannst du dir das besser vorstellen.


----------



## jochen (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hallo nochmal,

habe schnell noch ein paar detaillierte Bilder geschossen, leider habe ich eine zu kleine Größeneinstellung gewählt, zudem hat der Teich in dieser Zeit schon Schatten... 

Wenn du willst lichte ich morgen noch ein paar Bilder ab, soll ja die Sonne scheinen.... 

Auf diesen beiden Bildern ist eine Gesamtansicht dieses Uferteiles zu sehen.
Hier wurden Eichenstämme verwendet, im zweiten Bild kann man zusätzlich Basaltprismen erkennen die man optimal für die Randgestaldung verwenden kann. 

 ... 

Wie du deinen Kunstrasen befestigen kannst sieht man in diesen Bild, einfach eine Öse in den Kunstrasen nähen und ihn mit Zeltheringen am Ufer befestigen.
Bei uns am Teich waren es Taschenmatten befestigt mit Edelstahlschrauben auf den Granitpflaster.

 


Die Basaltprismen und die Eichenstämme haben wir einfach mit Edelstahldraht umschlungen, und diesen ebenfalls mit einer Schraube am Rand verzurrt. So rutscht nichts in den Teich.

 ... 


Hier noch ein Thema zu den Fragen die ich damals gestellt habe, neben anderen Uferstellen unseres Teiches, kann man auch diesen Teilabschnitt entstehen sehn.

Wenn du einen Teil des Ufers gestaldest mit Steinen wie du es vor hast, einen anderen wie von mir vorgeschlagen bringst du ein wenig Abwechslung an deinen Teichrand.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Servus Elke

Kann dir leider keinen Tipp zum Kunstrasen geben, aber zu anderen Uferbefestigungen.
Jochen hat ja seine Variante eben hier vorgestellt  

Siehe hier ab Beitrag #41 und hier ab Beitrag #24
Beide Teichbauvorstellungen (Frank & Thias) sind hoch interessant und informativ und gehören eigentlich ganz gelesen  

Hoffentlich sind die anderen Teichbauvorstellungen (User) mir jetzt nicht böse  das ich sie hier jetzt nicht beispielgebend genannt habe, die zwei sind mir aber besonders im Gedächtnis hängengeblieben  .

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## MikeCharly (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Elke,
> 
> man kann sehr viel daraus machen,
> es müssen nicht immer Steine sein die  deinen Kunstrasen halten.
> ...




Hi Jochen, 

ich glaube sie hat gleich mehrere Probleme.
Da wäre, daß der Teppichrasen nicht aufschwimmt, daß er oben hält, da ist Deine Methode mit den Ösen sehr gut und ihr 3. Problem dürfte die Abdeckung des oberen Randes sein, damit der Teppichrasen nicht als solcher erkennbar und nicht total sichtbar ist.
Eine Mischung mit Steinen, Holz und Bepflanzung, wie Du es hast, sieht sehr gut aus und müsste trotz ihres steilen Ufers machbar sein.


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hallo Elke,


Was würdest du von Aquarien/Terrarien Silikon halten?
Ich verwende das zeug auch,zwar nur für meine Terrarien,aber ich weis auch das das zeug Überall klebt.

Habe neulich Holz mit Steinzeug verbunden.Hält Bomben fest!

Wie das aber mit deinem "Rasen" und Stein aussieht,weis ich nicht.

Kannst es aber mal versuchen.


Lg Chris


----------



## jochen (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hallo,

die Uferstelle hat ca. 90°,

noch einmal eine Schnittzeichnung dazu, man kann natürlich noch erheblich varieren, die Gedanken sind ja frei... 

 



Das Ganze sollte ein Nachbau eines unterspülten Ufers darstellen. 
Es ist gelungen die Fische und andere Tiere, besonders die Ringelnattern lieben es.

PS,

Ich will mich nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken, die Urheberrechte hat Karsten,....
er hat auch sehr gute Themen dazu geschrieben,
eine Suche danach lohnt...


----------



## nikita66 (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hallo zusammen !

@ Jochen: Vielen Dank , das sind ja super Ideen. Mit deinen Bildern hast du mir echt auf die Sprünge geholfen. Den Bereich am zukünftigen Bachlauf werde ich so gestalten wie du es mir auf den Bildern gezeigt hast.....sieht echt klasse aus dein Teich  . Am vorderen Bereich, also dort wo ich schon die Steine liegen habe, versuche ich mal zu tüffteln und werde die verschiedenen Vorschläge "testen". 

@ Chris: An Heißkleber habe ich schon gedacht  ....aber auf die Idee mit dem Silikon für Aquarien kam ich nicht. Vielen Dank für deinen Tip. Wird auch getestet .

@ Volker: Du hast ja so Recht..... das mit meinen Probs ....aber Dank Euch sieht es nicht mehr ganz so trostlos für meinen Teich aus. Auch dir vielen Dank.

@ Helmut: Danke dir für die links. Du hast Recht, das sind beides sehr tolle Projekte.....ich war auch ganz begeistert. Aber ich muss echt sagen, alle Teiche egal welche (Naturteiche, Koiteiche oder auch Schwimmteiche), von allen die ich mir angeschaut habe war ich begeistert. Jeder ist anders, und jeder hat seinen besonderen Reiz. 


So, dank euch freue ich mich nun doch auf morgen, wenn ich wieder am Teich arbeiten kann  .

Gaaaaaaaanz liebe Grüße
Elke


----------



## MikeCharly (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Guten Morgen Elke,

zu Teppichrasen ist mir noch folgendes eingefallen:
Ich könnte mir vorstellen daß __ Frösche u.ä. diese langen und rutschigen Kunststofffasern gar nicht mögen und daher wegbleiben.
Algen dagegen, hätten bestimmt ihre große Freude daran und Du die Probleme, selbige zu entfernen.


----------



## MikeCharly (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Bachlauf lese ich.
Du erfüllst Dir meinen Traum. Ich schwärme schon immer für einen Bachlauf, kann ihn aber aus Platzgründen bei mir nicht machen. 

Schau mal hier, er liegt momentan bei 40 €
http://cgi.ebay.de/Bachlauf-set-Tei...hZ011QQcategoryZ19818QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nikita66 (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

@ Volker: trööööst...  ist schade dass du kein Bachlauf bauen kannst. Eigentlich sollte hier noch ein Stück Terrasse hin aber ich habe mich dann doch für einen Bachlauf entschieden. Genauso wie auf dem Bild , das man sieht, wenn man deinen Link öffnet...... sooooo soll es mal werden ....vll. nicht ganz so lang... aber so in der Art. Soll leise vor sich hin plätschern. Ich hoffe ich bekomme das so hin. Ist dann auch eine schöne Vogeltränke......wenn das meine Katze zulässt  . 

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt und ich Zeit habe was zu werkeln, kann ich ja mal ein Paar Bilder von der Entwicklung des Bachlaufs reinstellen wenn du magst.... will dich aber nicht frustrieren  , aber vll hast du ja wieder den ein oder anderenTip für mich....wie so viele andere liebe Teichkollegen auch .

UUUUpsssss  habe deine andere Antwort eben erst gelesen *schäm*. 
Hmmmm....__ Frösche sind nett ja....aber bei meinensteilen Hängen werden die sich eh nicht sowohl fühlen..........Algen.......bähhhh igitt...... jo diewerden sich sicherlich sehr wohlfühlen, da magst du wohl recht haben . Ich werde desshalb auch nicht alles mit dem Kunstrasen machen. Wenns zuviel wird muss er halt wiederraus....hab ja sonst nix zu tun *kopfkratz*  . Danke für deine Info.

LG
Elke


----------



## MikeCharly (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Elke, es gibt kaum etwas schöneres als mitzuerleben wie ein Teich entsteht.
Ich glaube das geht nicht nur mir, sondern auch vielen anderen so.
Darum stell so viele Bilder ein wie Du möchtest.
Schau Dir doch mal die „Hits“ zu Deinem Beitrag an. Daran kannst Du erkennen wie interessiert andere Forumsmitglieder sind, auch wenn sie nicht schreiben.
Die „Hits“ liegen derzeitig bei 362


Wenn ich im nächsten Jahr mal wieder in Heidesheim oder beim Falk in Ingelheim bin, schau ich mir mal Deinen Teich an.






Melde mich für die nächsten Tage ab, bin 3 Tage bei Freunden im Schwobenland und mache mit ihnen Motorradtouren.


----------



## nikita66 (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hallo Volker,

uiiiiii das wäre ja super, würde mich sehr freuen wenn du dir den Teich anschaust. 

Viel spaß wünsche ich dir beim Motoradel fahren......uuund.... immer schön aufpassen 

LG
Elke


----------



## Silke (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hallo,
also ich habe ja auch an etlichen Stellen diese Kunstfasermatte und muss sagen, dass die __ Frösche sie gut finden, besonders die Falten und Überlappungen.
Außerdem bewächst dein Kunstrasen mit der Zeit von selbst und ist irgendwann als solcher nicht mehr erkennbar (siehe Karsten)


----------



## nikita66 (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

@ Silke: Super vielen Dank, klasse dass du damit Erfahrung hast, das beruhigt mich. Habe mir schon Gedanken gemacht. Ich bin gerade am Nähen .....Pflanztaschen......ich habe die einfach auf den Kunstrasen genäht. Bepflanzen werde ich sie aber erst im Frühjahr. Ich denke nu wird das was.  

LG
Elke


----------



## jochen (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hallo Elke,

keine Angst wegen dem Kunstrasen bekommst du nicht mehr und nicht weniger Algen im Teich, ich denke mal eher das ist eine prima Besiedelungsfläche für Baktrien, also doch eher weniger... 

Den Fröschen scheint es zumindest bei uns am Teich schnuppe zu sein, ob sie auf Kunstrasen oder sonstwas sitzen,

 schaut meiner Meinung nach gar nicht soooooo schlecht aus...

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/10/]hier[/URL] ein einzelner Beitrag dazu...

viel Spaß noch beim Pflanztaschennähen...


----------



## nikita66 (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hallo Jochen,

danke für deine aufmunternden Worte.  Wie schon gesagt, durch euch habe ich den Mut nicht verloren, und es macht wieder riesen Spaß bei der Ufergestaltung. Wenn es zeigenswert ist stelle ich wieder Bilder rein.
So nun geh ich wieder ran ans Werk... sonst gibt das in dem Leben nix mehr    .

LG
Elke


----------



## MikeCharly (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Huhu, Elke, 

bin wieder da!

Was macht Dein Teichrand?
Hast Du am Wochenende fest daran gearbeitet?

Erzähl mal ein bissel.


----------



## nikita66 (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichrand....brauche einen Tip bitte *

Hallo Volker,

nein leider konnte ich am WE nichts am Teich arbeiten. Ich bin selbständig und habe fast immer eine 7 Tage Woche..... ein Kollege ist in Urlaub und da ist nix mit Freizeit. Aber am Samstag Vormittag gehts los .... Wetter soll super werden und ich habe einige Stunden frei . Wenn sich was getan hat inpunkto Teichrand stelle ich natürlich sofort Bilder rein.

LG
Elke


----------

